# Dankung's 1636 Tubes..



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes...you did not read wrong there are 1636 tubes and DK was able to get me a Chorongraph wich i've been looking at getting for some time that dose not Break my Bank, so long story short here is the test results just read on..

Slingshot:

DK's Ergonomic Dancing Slingshot with Grooves

Dankung 1636 - Full Loops with 15.5cm active @ 28inch draw length, the fork are about 60cm away from the first gate of the Chorongraph.

8mm Steel Ball

1) 63.7 m/s

2) 65.1 m/s

3) 64.9 m/s

4) 64.9 m/s

5) 67.4 m/s

Avg: 65.2 m/s = 213.9 fps

9.5mm Steel Ball

1) 62.0 m/s

2) 62.4 m/s

3) 62.7 m/s

4) 62.7 m/s

5) 63.7 m/s

Avg: 62.7 m/s = 204.7 fps

12mm Steel Ball

1) 51.2 m/s

2) 52.2 m/s

3) 51.3 m/s

4) 52.4 m/s

5) 50.5 m/s

Avg: 51.51 m/s = 168.9 fps

So Here is the results for the same draw length 1636 got a lighter draw than 2040 but no way close to 1632, as for the Chorongraph judging by the numbers it give me i would say it works very well because i do shoot with anchor point so the number should not jump too much. So if want to know more about the Tubes or the Chorongraph feel free to do so i will answer as good as i can.


----------

